# Topics > Toys >  M.A.X., robotic interactive toy, Meccano, Spin Master Ltd., Calais, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

Home page - meccano.com/max

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play – Meccano M.A.X. – Robotic interactive toy with Artificial Intelligence

Published on Sep 15, 2017




> From the internationally renowned maker of robotics building sets arises a new model of impressive proportions. Unlike anything else Meccano has created, M.A.X. combines Artificial Intelligence (AI) with customizable programming. The result is a one-of-a-kind robot of your own creation! Budding engineers, innovators and creators can expand their knowledge of programming as they personalize this robot to their specifications. Once built, M.A.X measures 12” in tall. Control it using voice commands, buttons on the MeccaBrain, or the free app! You’ll know exactly what its thinking based on its expressive facial graphics. As a S.T.E.M robotics platform, M.A.X is designed to engage kids in intellectually stimulating play, drawing on their knowledge of science, technology, engineering and math. Not just a learning tool, this robot loves fun! Try playing on M.A.X’s built-in gaming platform; test your knowledge in a trivia game or listen to some funny jokes! With a multitude of features, kids will want to bring their new friend everywhere! This robot comes with built-in infrared sensors, enabling it to move with agility and avoid obstacles in its path. If you know a young mind in need of a challenge, introduce them to their new friend, M.A.X!

----------


## Airicist

Meccano - M.A.X. alive!

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Unlike anything else Meccano has created, M.A.X. combines Artificial Intelligence (AI) with customizable programming. The result is a one-of-a-kind robot of your own creation! Budding engineers, innovators and creators can expand their knowledge of programming as they personalize this robot to their specifications.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Robot MAX needs surgery

Published on Sep 22, 2017




> We track down Meccano MAX on this family adventure with Spin Master. The family have loved Meccano over the years but MAX is a new era in their building career.
> 
> We also got a chance to talk to the designer and voice of MAX. The boys had a bunch of questions to ask and enjoyed playing games and making music with MAX.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano MAX from Spin Master

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> MECCANO MAX! Meccano-Erector M.A.X Robotic Interactive Toy with Artificial Intelligence. Robotics building sets for kids! Artificial Intelligence plus customizable programming! TTPM reviews this robot for kids. Challenging build for kids 10 and up. Control MAX with voice commands, buttons on the MeccaBrain, or via the free app.  
> 
> Product Info: Combining Artificial Intelligence with customizable programming, the Meccano-Erector M.A.X Robotic Interactive Toy allows kids, and adults, to have more control through personalization. Before that though, the robot needs to be built, and this set offers a challenging building opportunity for kids ages 10 and up. With 332 parts, it took our TTPM builder 4 hours though may take some builders more or less time depending on experience. Once built, M.A.X measures 12-inches tall. The initial set up involves charging it for 4-6 hours, installing software, and then waking MAX up and walking through a series of questions, and hardware testing with MAX. Then it's time to start playing! You control it using voice commands, buttons on the MeccaBrain, or via the free app. M.A.X can tell jokes, DJ, dance along to music, play a game with you, and so much more. He comes with built-in infrared sensors, enabling him to move freely while avoiding obstacles. Through the app, it's easy to control his movement via a joystick. The longer you play, the more he can do, as you unlock additional levels. You can set the time, and the volume, and hear fun facts from MAX. MAX can even go on patrol, make a delivery, and take messages. One of the best parts about MAX, and one that sets him apart from other robotics on the market, is that he seems to have a big personality thanks to realistic emotional responses via a wide variety of facial and physical animations, sound effects, and speech files. And since the robot is constantly learning, and fresh content is being unlocked, kids can continue to interact with MAX in new ways. This is a fun option for kids who are into science, technology, engineering, and math, and those who enjoy or are interested in learning robotics building and computer programming.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano - - M.A.X. how to play

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Congratulations! You’ve gotten through the awesome challenge of building your interactive smartbot M.A.X. from Meccano. This video features a few quick, friendly tips that you want to follow to get the most out of your time hanging with M.A.X.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano M.A.X. Robot Review

Published on Nov 11, 2017




> Welcome to my review of the new Meccano M.A.X. Robot. Please enjoy.

----------

